# Castrate lovers



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

I opened a thread on multiple male orgasms as I want to try to get rid of the taboos around male sexuality.

The other end of the spectrum is castrate lovers. I've had some odd experiences in my 76 years and being castrate through about six months of my 74th year was one of the more interesting.

Why Castrati Made Better Lovers

This seems to be a taboo subject for study. There are few studies and even urologists do not know that castrate men can have sex.

I wonder how closely castrate male sex patterns parallel female arousal. It requires a fair amount of foreplay and a castrate man can last quite a long time. I found that since without testosterone sex is mostly in the mind, even brief distractions put the brakes on and I needed to start all over again.

In order to continue to be able to have erections, a castrate man needs to have frequent arousal or sex. I get a chuckle thinking what may have really happened between eunuchs and the harems they were "protecting".

Another reality is that castrate / neutered men can commit violent sex acts. It provides the erotic and physical stimulus a castrate man needs to become aroused. There are records of recidivism among men castrated for having commited these crimes. Just reality.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

I didn't think being castrate was a thing. How did you end up castrated?


----------



## thunderchad (12 mo ago)

I'm concerned for Julie.


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

DownByTheRiver said:


> I didn't think being castrate was a thing. How did you end up castrated?


I was chemically castrated with Lupron as part of treatment for prostate cancer. We call it hormone treatment or ADT as the word castrate is scary. It is (usually) (sort of) temporary. I was on Lupron for 6 months. 

The hormone treatment causes menopause. Both men and women go through menopause, usually over a period of years, but Lupron brings it crashing on in less than a month. 

I was officially no longer castrate as of early 2021 and am now randy and functional.


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

thunderchad said:


> I'm concerned for Julie.


Why? She was an incredible support in helping me learn to be sexually active while I was castrate. Nothing like experimenting with something new to heat up the old flames.


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

Julie's Husband said:


> Why? She was an incredible support in helping me learn to be sexually active while I was castrate. Nothing like experimenting with something new to heat up the old flames.


Because you used the term 'castrated' without clarifying that it was chemical, and part of cancer treatment. That led some to believe you were literally physically castrated.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

frusdil said:


> Because you used the term 'castrated' without clarifying that it was chemical, and part of cancer treatment. That led some to believe you were literally physically castrated.


Another click bait thread just for reactions


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Julie's Husband said:


> I was chemically castrated with Lupron as part of treatment for prostate cancer. We call it hormone treatment or ADT as the word castrate is scary. It is (usually) (sort of) temporary. I was on Lupron for 6 months.
> 
> The hormone treatment causes menopause. Both men and women go through menopause, usually over a period of years, but Lupron brings it crashing on in less than a month.
> 
> I was officially no longer castrate as of early 2021 and am now randy and functional.


Well that's good!


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

Numb26 said:


> Another click bait thread just for reactions


Pay attention. I am trying to bring attention to the taboos looking at male sexuality. The taboos hurt men. And women. 

The ignorance of men being able to be sexually active while castrate leads doctors to fail to advise men to attempt sex while castrate as part of treatment for prostate cancer and that leads to permanent atrophy. There is no excuse for doctors being ignorant of what is needed to prevent permanent damage.

When men feel they are not capable of sex they feel they are less than men and push loved ones away or isolate from loved ones. I moderate a prostate cancer forum where there is constant attention on relationships destroyed because men feel they are not able to fulfill their role and please their partners.

The fact is that men should be encouraged to attempt to be sexually active with their partners while they are castrate. For an unknown number (due to lack of studies) of men, sex is possible. I was sexually active the entire time I was castrate and want to help other men do the same.


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

frusdil said:


> Because you used the term 'castrated' without clarifying that it was chemical, and part of cancer treatment. That led some to believe you were literally physically castrated.


Surgical and permanent castration was the standard treatment until chemical castration was developed fairly recently.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

Julie's Husband said:


> Pay attention. I am trying to bring attention to the taboos looking at male sexuality.


Thank you for your work! Since Charlie is AWOL can you reveal anything about the taboo of pegging?


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

ccpowerslave said:


> Thank you for your work! Since Charlie is AWOL can you reveal anything about the taboo of pegging?


Those are individual tastes. I'm more into the fact that study or discussion of some areas of male sexuality is taboo and the rather silly standards for "masculine" or "male" with men constantly worrying about whether they measure up.


----------



## LATERILUS79 (Apr 1, 2021)

I’m looking forward to your next thread. What will it be? The taboo of cuckolding? Men too scared they don’t measure up to the other men that screw their wives?


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

LATERILUS79 said:


> I’m looking forward to your next thread. What will it be? The taboo of cuckolding? Men too scared they don’t measure up to the other men that screw their wives?


Don't give him ideas!! "The Joys of Cleanup Duty"


----------



## LATERILUS79 (Apr 1, 2021)

Numb26 said:


> Don't give him ideas!! "The Joys of Cleanup Duty"


Aw man, 😂😂😂. Clean up duty. That is so gross!!!


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

LATERILUS79 said:


> Aw man, 😂😂😂. Clean up duty. That is so gross!!!


You just don't measure up and aren't a man in touch with whatever the h*ll they are talking about! 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## OnTheFly (Mar 12, 2015)

In our present era of TMI (too much information), I find it hard to believe there are any taboos left. 

When we have college professors openly advocating for pedophilia, and academics insisting men can get pregnant and that there are limitless genders, the idea that someone who has their sexually temporarily affected by cancer treatment to be a _*flaccid*_ and decidedly un-taboo topic.

Don't get me wrong. There's no reason not to talk about it, it's actually an interesting topic, but to ramp up the rhetoric is unnecessary, and believe me, I LOVE rhetoric.


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

I would say that some of the comments here indicate how uncomfortable men are about these subjects.

Statistically, something like 1 in 7 of the male posters here will develop prostate cancer and face going on hormone treatment (being chemically castrate). The fact that the posters here are a self chosen rather than random group of men may skew the stats either up or down. Knowing that hormone treatment may not "take away their manhood" will make decisions less anxiety making.


----------



## LATERILUS79 (Apr 1, 2021)

Julie's Husband said:


> I would say that some of the comments here indicate how uncomfortable men are about these subjects.
> 
> Statistically, something like 1 in 7 of the male posters here will develop prostate cancer and face going on hormone treatment (being chemically castrate). The fact that the posters here are a self chosen rather than random group of men may skew the stats either up or down. Knowing that hormone treatment may not "take away their manhood" will make decisions less anxiety making.


You’d probably get much better responses if you chose your words better. You very much imply, “Look at me. I’m better than you. I can talk about taboo things and you can’t. Therefore, I am a man and you are insecure about your masculinity.” 

If that isn’t your intention (you won’t be convincing me that it isn’t), I suggest a different strategy.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

LATERILUS79 said:


> You’d probably get much better responses if you chose your words better. You very much imply, “Look at me. I’m better than you. I can talk about taboo things and you can’t. Therefore, I am a man and you are insecure about your masculinity.”
> 
> If that isn’t your intention (you won’t be convincing me that it isn’t), I suggest a different strategy.


Maybe he is overcompensating for something? 🤔


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

LATERILUS79 said:


> You’d probably get much better responses if you chose your words better. You very much imply, “Look at me. I’m better than you. I can talk about taboo things and you can’t. Therefore, I am a man and you are insecure about your masculinity.”
> 
> If that isn’t your intention (you won’t be convincing me that it isn’t), I suggest a different strategy.


That is your interpretation. Any idea why you interpret it that way? I'm not placing myself above, but opening conversation to question the taboos. Someone needs to do it else taboos continue.

I'm really done with the standard stereotype of masculinity. I fail in many ways to live up to it and really don't intend to, but it has indirectly affected my life. Among tother things, the taboos have caused willing ignorance in the medical field that injures men.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

Julie's Husband said:


> That is your interpretation. Any idea why you interpret it that way? I'm not placing myself above, but opening conversation to question the taboos. Someone needs to do it else taboos continue.
> 
> I'm really done with the standard stereotype of masculinity. I fail in many ways to live up to it and really don't intend to, but it has indirectly affected my life. Among tother things, the taboos have caused willing ignorance in the medical field that injures men.


Luckily for you we live in this new age where you can identify as anything you want. Have at it!


----------



## LATERILUS79 (Apr 1, 2021)

Julie's Husband said:


> That is your interpretation. Any idea why you interpret it that way?


Because you constantly challenge all the men here that they aren't men unless they do things your way. That's why I interpret your posts the way I do. 


Julie's Husband said:


> I'm really done with the standard stereotype of masculinity. I fail in many ways to live up to it and really don't intend to, but it has indirectly affected my life.


This is what I assumed was going on in your head and why you were making the posts that you do.


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

LATERILUS79 said:


> Because you constantly challenge all the men here that they aren't men unless they do things your way. That's why I interpret your posts the way I do.
> 
> This is what I assumed was going on in your head and why you were making the posts that you do.


No, am not challenging men. I do challenge the validity of not studying male sexual function. If men are uncomfortable with challenging lack of information on male sexual function, then I suppose they might see it as a challenge to their masculinity.

Some of the comments in this thread are off on tangents that possibly reflect individuals' lack of comfort.

Base line, taboos on discussing/exploring male sexual function are harmful. I've seen this repeatedly as men face choices in being treated for prostate cancer. They worry about whether the treatment will destroy their "manhood" and sometimes leave diagnosis until too late. Most options for men who avoid diagnosis until the cancer has advanced do cause lifetime ED and penis atrophy. Early diagnosis is more likely to do less damage. I know how scary it is and have a huge amount of empathy.

I won't go into experiences other than multiple orgasms or being castrate that the male stereotype has made difficult for me in feeling free to express myself. However, I am heterosexual male. I am tolerant of the beliefs, preferences and fantasies (gender) of folks as long as they don't force those on others. I am sure of myself as a straight male so I don't feel that others' choices threaten me.


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

When I say I don't measure up to the masculine stereotype, I mean that I don't conform to the demands of the stereotype. I don't need to. I don't feel the need to prove myself or compete. I'd have to ask what exactly in the male stereotype is worth attention?


----------



## LATERILUS79 (Apr 1, 2021)

Julie's Husband said:


> No, am not challenging men.


Yes you are. 

All of your threads deal with challenging men to see things your way, and anyone with traditional masculine outlook is somehow not as enlightened as you are - and most importantly, any man that is not seeing things like you do must be uncomfortable or insecure. 


Julie's Husband said:


> Some of the comments in this thread are off on tangents that possibly reflect individuals' lack of comfort.


Right here. I could come up with other examples but this will be the last time I post on one of these threads. You are implying there is something wrong with men that think differently than you. You are quick to jump to the "insecurity" insult. All of your comments challenge traditional masculine men, and if traditional masculine men don't care for what you are selling, then they must be uncomfortable and insecure - and this makes sense why you are doing this. You said it yourself, you fail to live up to the standard "stereotype" of masculinity. I'm going to assume you mean traditional masculine values. Since you can't or have decided that you won't live your life that way (totally cool with me. Everyone should follow along their own way) you've decided to attack it and say that a man living his life that way is "insecure".


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

Julie's Husband said:


> I would say that some of the comments here indicate how uncomfortable men are about these subjects.
> 
> Statistically, something like 1 in 7 of the male posters here will develop prostate cancer and face going on hormone treatment (being chemically castrate). The fact that the posters here are a self chosen rather than random group of men may skew the stats either up or down. Knowing that hormone treatment may not "take away their manhood" will make decisions less anxiety making.


what makes you think hormone treatment is the preferred solution?

it usually is radiation, or surgery. recently there are new ultrasonic methods being tested. Never heard of chemical castration?


----------



## OnTheFly (Mar 12, 2015)

Julie's Husband said:


> I would say that some of the comments here indicate how uncomfortable men are about these subjects.
> 
> Statistically, something like 1 in 7 of the male posters here will develop prostate cancer and face going on hormone treatment (being chemically castrate). The fact that the posters here are a self chosen rather than random group of men may skew the stats either up or down. Knowing that hormone treatment may not "take away their manhood" will make decisions less anxiety making.


The cancer angle is an important one. If I was 76, sexually active still, and got diagnosed with prostate cancer, I'd run out the clock. At that age, statistically, something else will kill me before the prostate cancer does. Getting chemically castrated is a barbarous relic of North American standard of care.


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

LATERILUS79 said:


> Yes you are.
> 
> All of your threads deal with challenging men to see things your way, and anyone with traditional masculine outlook is somehow not as enlightened as you are - and most importantly, any man that is not seeing things like you do must be uncomfortable or insecure.
> 
> Right here. I could come up with other examples but this will be the last time I post on one of these threads. You are implying there is something wrong with men that think differently than you. You are quick to jump to the "insecurity" insult. All of your comments challenge traditional masculine men, and if traditional masculine men don't care for what you are selling, then they must be uncomfortable and insecure - and this makes sense why you are doing this. You said it yourself, you fail to live up to the standard "stereotype" of masculinity. I'm going to assume you mean traditional masculine values. Since you can't or have decided that you won't live your life that way (totally cool with me. Everyone should follow along their own way) you've decided to attack it and say that a man living his life that way is "insecure".


If you wish to take it personally, that is unfortunate.


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

Talker67 said:


> what makes you think hormone treatment is the preferred solution?
> 
> it usually is radiation, or surgery. recently there are new ultrasonic methods being tested. Never heard of chemical castration?


Surgery, radiation and such are used to treat prostate cancer in the early stages. They are often not the best solution for more advanced cancers.

The cancer thrives on testosterone. Hormone treatment turns off testosterone or prevents its uptake and causes the cancer to slow down. In the past the testosterone was turned off with surgical removal of the testicles (castration). It is now more common to use something like Lupron to turn off the testosterone. Unlike surgery, hormone treatment is mostly reversible.

For more advanced cancer, hormone treatment is almost always part of the plan in order to slow the cancer.

Castration is a scary word so we say hormone treatment or ADT (androgen deprivation treatment). When testosterone is below a certain level that is considered medically castrate. Hormone treatment takes the testosterone level below the official castrate level. I was on Lupron and had an unmeasurably low level of testosterone for about 6 months.

Most of the information you see on the internet is over 10 years out of date. Check for videos by Dr. Mark Scholz on Youtube or at PCRI.org (Prostate Cancer Research Institute) for the very latest and unbiased information.


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

OnTheFly said:


> The cancer angle is an important one. If I was 76, sexually active still, and got diagnosed with prostate cancer, I'd run out the clock. At that age, statistically, something else will kill me before the prostate cancer does. Getting chemically castrated is a barbarous relic of North American standard of care.


Hormone treatment (chemical castration) is globally accepted practice. What you don't normally hear is that those men who are running out the clock are often suffering extreme pain from cancer that has metastasized and gone to the bones. I communicate with these men all the time. Some are hoping that "something else" will put them out of their misery.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

Julie's Husband said:


> Hormone treatment (chemical castration) is globally accepted practice. What you don't normally hear is that those men who are running out the clock are often suffering extreme pain from cancer that has metastasized and gone to the bones. I communicate with these men all the time. Some are hoping that "something else" will put them out of their misery.


I am 73, I know lots of guys who have had prostate surgery. For some it has saved their lives. For others it has destroyed their sex lives to the point that they wonder about the quality of life they got in return. It is not a simple totally uniform disease with uniform treatment where one size/method fits all.

I honestly believe that just about any man, if he lives long enough will get prostate cancer. 

Let me just make a couple of points. Traditional PSA tests have been proven to be highly inaccurate. So much so they haven't been universally recommended for older males for a few years. At least they are no longer part of my annual medical blood work.

Some prostate cancers are very aggressive. Some prostate cancers are, as you indicated fed by testosterone.

However, there are a lot of benign prostate cancers, there are a lot of very slow growing prostate cancers and some that there is no reason to dramatically reduce testosterone levels. The point I am trying to make is that surgical or chemical castration is not always on the table for prostate cancer patients.

Now to some of your other points. Yes, research in to both men's and women's sexual response has been lacking. It was only a couple decades ago that the true 3D shape of the clitoris was figured out. I mean really? It is good that there is research into both men and women. That should be applauded by all.

In my 30's I discovered a lump on a testicle. When I told my doctor, he immediately got me an appointment with a specialist. The same day I had talked to my doctor, I was having an ultrasound of my testicles. As I left, the receptionist set up another appointment to go over the doctors review of the results the next day and possibly an outpatient biopsy at the clinic. She informed me that depending on what is found, they may need to move very fast and that could include surgical removal of one or both testicles. That was a pretty sobering discussion. Luckily for me it turned out to be a blocked duct that was easily cured. The point being that some of us have had to face the of surgical castration. That is not something I think I would like to go through, but if necessary, to remain alive, I probably would agree to it, reluctantly. And yes my wife was supportive and afraid as well.

In you quest for shaking up thought on taboos, please remember that lots of people like various things and others equally don't like some of them. That is what give variety to life. I try not to condemn anyone's desires or kinks. At the same time, I don't appreciate people trying to have me try things I am not interested in. Not saying that is what you are doing, but do go gently.


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

Young at Heart said:


> I am 73, I know lots of guys who have had prostate surgery. For some it has saved their lives. For others it has destroyed their sex lives to the point that they wonder about the quality of life they got in return. It is not a simple totally uniform disease with uniform treatment where one size/method fits all.


Thanks for the comments. That is correct.

I'm 76 and went through radiation and hormone treatment when I was 74. My last Lupron injection was August of 2020 and I am just beginning to see the end of that. I have and am seeing counselors to deal with the extreme emotional effects of hormone treatment.

The comments you make about PSA testing are in line with CDC guidelines. PSA tests alone can only raise flags for further checks. They mean little in and of themselves. The CDC screws up by giving tepid support for screening men and for some ages discourages it. They have really dropped the ball in that they are not recommending the more accurate checks done through imaging. They say PSA checks are not the gold standard, but don't bother supporting what might be the gold standard.

The fact that the CDC is not recommending screening of men under 55 or over 70 or for men that they arbitrarily decide do not have a life expectancy of over 10 or so years means that I am now dealing with men in their 40s and early 50s with stage 4 cancer. That cancer has been in them for probably 10 years or more. Likewise, I work with men in their 80s who are closing out their "golden years" with painful metastases.

The most common and slow growing form of prostate cancer is hormone sensitive. The benign form you mention is probably grade 3 cells. There is some thought that grade 3 is not actually a cancer. It does not metastasize or leave the prostate. One problem is ensuring that the total sum of the cancer is actually grade 3. I had mostly grade 3 and some more aggressive grade 4. Men who have grade 3 are often uncomfortable about wondering whether it will become a more aggressive form and have unneeded treatment.

There are several rare types of prostate cancer which are extremely aggressive and not affected by hormones. They are also more difficult to diagnose.

My opinion is that surgery is the least attractive form of treatment in terms of quality of life after treatment. Hormone treatment is also difficult as it causes menopause with all the usual symptoms. And for some men they linger up to 2 years after treatment ends.


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

Julie's Husband said:


> I opened a thread on multiple male orgasms as I want to try to get rid of the taboos around male sexuality.
> 
> The other end of the spectrum is castrate lovers. I've had some odd experiences in my 76 years and being castrate through about six months of my 74th year was one of the more interesting.
> 
> ...


So when you have been chemically castrated, would you say the trick is to trick your mind into being aroused to get an erection as opposed to the hormonally driven arousal. Seems like you would have to kind of meditate during sex to keep you brain in that state and maintain the erection. 

The difference is probably the initial arousal for women often has more of a mental/emotional component compared to men. But I see the point that women, having much less testosterone than men, are probably closer to a castrate man than they are to a healthy man with normal male testosterone levels. 

Does the chemical castration affect the testosterone production in the testes only, our adrenal glands produce some testosterone though very little.


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

happyhusband0005 said:


> So when you have been chemically castrated, would you say the trick is to trick your mind into being aroused to get an erection as opposed to the hormonally driven arousal. Seems like you would have to kind of meditate during sex to keep you brain in that state and maintain the erection.
> ...
> Does the chemical castration affect the testosterone production in the testes only, our adrenal glands produce some testosterone though very little.


Very insightful. In order to stay erect, I found it necessary to keep focus on something erotic, preferably physical contact in trying to pleasure a loved one or having the loved one giving pleasure. The least distraction sent me back to square one to start all over again.

Once beginning an erection, there is a feeling of arousal. Continuing to a very high level of arousal is helpful. I believe that with full engorgement the erectile tissue squeezes closed vessels that drain the blood from the erection and makes the erection more durable. Intercourse is a great combination of erotic and physical stimulation to keep everything going. Just need to focus.

My going flat wasn't threatening under the circumstances so my wife and I were able to have some laughs as we stumbled through learning how everything works.

I have not checked into whether any of the types of hormone treatment affect the adrenal glands. Lupron interrupts the feedback loop that tells the body when testosterone is needed and shuts down the testicles at least. My testosterone level went below what is measurable at the local labs.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Julie's Husband said:


> Very insightful. In order to stay erect, I found it necessary to keep focus on something erotic, preferably physical contact in trying to pleasure a loved one or having the loved one giving pleasure. The least distraction sent me back to square one to start all over again.
> 
> Once beginning an erection, there is a feeling of arousal. Continuing to a very high level of arousal is helpful. I believe that with full engorgement the erectile tissue squeezes closed vessels that drain the blood from the erection and makes the erection more durable. Intercourse is a great combination of erotic and physical stimulation to keep everything going. Just need to focus.
> 
> ...


Here's hoping for the best for you 👍.

It's good to hear the lines of good, constructive communications are open, sprinkled with humor as needed.

Kudos to you both.


----------

